# Bianchi Wildsau



## cedartec (29. Oktober 2003)

Wie kam es zu der Bianchi Grünen (meine Farbe ist das nicht ) Wildsau Enduro die in der aktuellen Bikesport-News getestet wurde. Hommage an Jan Ulrich, denn der Hit im Aussehen ist die nicht gerade (bezieht sich auf die Farbe). Oder gibt's nach Jan's Wechsel demnächst den T-Com Magenta Sau? 

Da wäre eine Team-Sau bestimmt besser gekommen.....
ciao, gerhard


----------



## AlutechCycles (30. Oktober 2003)

hi gerhard,

also das war so 
jürgen hat die sau mal für seine frau gebaut, da berit nen großer fan von jan ulrich ist. auf der eurobike hatten wir dat gerät auch mit dabei...wie gesagt eine hommage an janniboy. naja als dann durchgesagt wurde, dass jan autogramme gibt hab ich mir die sau einfach geschnappt und hab mich ca 1std lang zu ihm durchgeschlagen und hab das bike signieren lassen. jan hat nicht schlecht gestaunt als er das gesehen hat  (sogar nen bianchi grüner smily, wie passend *g*). naja ende vom lied jürgen überrascht und berit superhappy und ich positiv über jannyboy überrascht - hat nen super eindruck hinterlassen bei mir  

ich suche nachher mal nen bild davon ... muß jetzt erstmal schaffen gehen. 

bis später
greetz
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cedartec (30. Oktober 2003)

Hi Chris,
das ist ja ne nette Geschichte, Applaus für Jürgen  
aber wie hat es dann die Jürgen-Frau-Bianchi-Jan-Ulrich-Wildsau bis in die Bike Sport News geschafft, das Ende der Geschichte oder der Mittelteil fehlen noch.
 

gruss, gerhard


----------



## smog (30. Oktober 2003)

also urprünglich habe ich im frühjahr einen wildsaurahmen in dieser farbe bestellt, bin doch ein wenig erschrocken als ich den rahmen in den händen hielt...
als ich dann an der eurobike eine komplette sau in der selben farbe gesehen habe, hat mir jürgen erzählt er habe die farbe so geil gefunden, dass er gleich einen zweiten rahmen plus felgen pulvern liess.

ps:der rahmen hatte produktionsfehler, hab mir den zweiten dann doch in einer anderen farbe bestellt.....(betongrau)

gruss aus der schweiz, fotos folgen noch


----------



## AlutechCycles (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cedartec _
> *Hi Chris,
> das ist ja ne nette Geschichte, Applaus für Jürgen
> aber wie hat es dann die Jürgen-Frau-Bianchi-Jan-Ulrich-Wildsau bis in die Bike Sport News geschafft, das Ende der Geschichte oder der Mittelteil fehlen noch.
> ...



öhm....wie kommt man mit ner story etc in eine zeitschrift? da gibts viele wege... es kommt öfters vor das hersteller etc... in zeitschriften etc..vorkommen mit stories, berichten etc....  dafür gibts ja die redakteure die da auf der suche sind nach interessantem material etc... 
Ich persönlich habe den artikel noch nicht gelesen, weiß gar nicht worum es da genau geht...freue mich natürlich, dass es einen gibt  war nämlich ne coole aktion   


gruß 
chris


----------



## cedartec (30. Oktober 2003)

...ne, ne die Story ist nicht in den Bike Sport News gelandet, sondern die bianchi grüne Wildsau Enduro zum Testen. Ebenselbige mit dem von Dir so hart erwarteten Autogramm  

ciao, gerhard


----------



## AlutechCycles (30. Oktober 2003)

na dann hoffe und bete ich mal dat das autogramm nicht zerkratzt wird


----------



## smog (1. November 2003)

.


----------



## smog (1. November 2003)

so sah meine sau also mal aus...


----------



## cedartec (1. November 2003)

@snog

Auf meinem Bildschirm sieht die Sau weiss aus. Was willst Du damit zur Bianchi Wildsau sagen?

cheers, gerhard


----------



## AlutechCycles (1. November 2003)

so das bin ich mit der besagten sau  und janniboy in action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cedartec (1. November 2003)

...die Bewegungsunschärfe sieht eher nach Action als Warten aus. Aber letztlich muss doch Jürgen die Sau der Redaktion von Bike Sport News 11/12 zur Verfügung gestellt haben oder?

Na ja, mein Ding ist Bianchi grün nicht und T-Com Magenta (Jans neue alte Farbe) ebenfalls nicht, aber jede Jeck ist anders.

cheers, gerhard


----------



## Deleted 10349 (18. November 2003)

Hab mir gerade die bike-sport-news zugelegt und das Schweinchen sieht
echt Klasse aus. Könntet ihr mir bitte verraten welchen Vorbau ihr da 
hingeschraubt habt, bin gerade am rumrätseln welchen ich am meine Sau
hinbasteln soll. Länge und Neigung würden mich vorallem interessieren.

Danke schonmal!
Ride On!


----------



## anderson (20. November 2003)

im bericht steht, die wildsau sei ein echt gutes endurobike. ähm, ist das enduro wirklich ein endurorad, mal abgesehen davon, dass man die geometrie verändern kann? oder ist das nicht ein ganz anderes konzept?

haller


----------



## Deleted 10349 (20. November 2003)

Enduro ist ein guter Marketingag den Specialized angefangen hat.
Enduro soll den Einsatzzweck beschreiben, da versteht jeder was
anderes nehme ich an, Enduro ist für mich irgendwas zwischen
CrossCountry und Freeride. 
Fürs Bike bedeutet das ein leichter Freerider oder ein massiveres
Kreuzlandfully zu sein. Die Enduro Wildsau ist genau das! Quasi 
ein "entschärftes" Hardride. (Korrigiert mich wenn ich irre!)

Ride On!


----------



## AlutechCycles (20. November 2003)

hallöchen, ja unsere enduro ist für touren und freeride ausgelegt. ist wirklich ein entschärftes hardride,wie schon geschrieben. ist für leute die ne tour fahren möchten aber auf härteren abfahrten auch noch spässken haben möchten. 

hier  übrigens für leute die der artilel nochmal intersssiert zum lesen 

gruß chris


----------

